# BEAUTIFUL 6 YO in Manhattan kill shelter



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

This boy looks gorgoeous. If I can help anyone with thsi let me know. This guy is in NY ACC, Manhattan, a horrible place. Rescue was contacted, and I'm pretty sure he will end up there, but if you are looking to adopt a Golden in the area...here he is!











Courtney Lyn






Victoria Crosspawsting






Sidonie Equale







LikeCommentUnlikeComment
Tag Photo Click on the photo to start tagging. Done Tagging



Type any name to tag:













*Urgent PART 2*

MACC

SPIKE ROCKET - ID#A910635

I am a neutered male, gold Golden Retriever.

The shelter staff think I am about 6 years old.

I weigh 94 pounds.

I was found in NY 10034.

I have been at the shelter since Sep 13, 2011.

If you are interested in me, please contact the shelter by emailing Fosters.
[email protected]


DO NOT call and say you are adopting unless you are going to go down there and get the dog. It is a waste of the staff's time to explain the adoption procedure over the phone, for someone to purposely not show up? They need every free second of their time to process Lost and Found checks and care for the animals. Not to mention people will think the dogs is safe and then they die. STOP IT OR I WILL TAKE DOWN THIS PAGE!!!!

Manhattan 212-722-4939 (hit 0 for operator, do not leave a message. May need to hit 0 a few times


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Fingers crossed for this handsome boy.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Awww....... just look at that precious face, he's beautiful!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

He is safe! Was rescued, not clear who. Might be adopter, or rescue. Either way, he is outta there!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so glad!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Great news!! We were going to call tomorrow if no rescues could take him. Couldn't let anything happen to this handsome boy. Thank you for helping him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jax's mom*

JAX'S MOM

Thanks for posting Spike and checking up on him. So glad he is SAFE!
WHAT A GORGEOUS BOY!!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

So adorable, I'm so glad he found a new home! Hopefully things work out better for him this time around!


----------

